# First Paddle



## Jasonparadis (Jun 20, 2021)

This is my first paddle, thrilled at how it came out. Mahalo @donratcliff for the teaching! 

Paddle and handle are Koa, Pheasant wood tip.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Arn213 (Jun 20, 2021)

That’s gorgeous Jason! Love the proportion and the geometry- the Koa is not so bad either (lol). So that is where that quarter sawn koa billet was cut up for ey! You know they save the quarter sawn material for string instruments? Donnie must have told you that- I am kidding and just having fun.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jasonparadis (Jun 20, 2021)

Huh, Don strangely didn't mention that quarter sawn was saved for musical instruments.... Lucky for me!


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 20, 2021)

really cool! Hey @Don Ratcliff check it out

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 20, 2021)

It really came out awesome, kicking myself for giving up that wood to a rookie. Now he want's to make an even better one. Ugh!... should have had him make the first one out of pine...

I've created a monster

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rob3232 (Jun 20, 2021)

Beautiful! What are the dimensions? You need a blue lighter for scale


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 20, 2021)

Now you need to build your kaukahi so you can put that paddle to use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 20, 2021)

rob3232 said:


> Beautiful! What are the dimensions? You need a blue lighter for scale


It really is like teaching a toddler, gotta show him everything

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 20, 2021)

This is what I did while he worked on his paddle.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 20, 2021)

Oh nice....real nice. 
Well done gents. 
I really like Jason's paddle. Nice straight grain. He ironed it perfectly, Not like Don's unironed ones. Pshaw...
 

Seriously. All 4 look spectacular.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jasonparadis (Jun 20, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This is what I did while he worked on his paddle.
> 
> View attachment 211215


Show off!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Jasonparadis (Jun 20, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> It really is like teaching a toddler, gotta show him everything
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 211214


I'll remember the lighter next time - thanks Don

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 20, 2021)

Jasonparadis said:


> Show off!


Yeah, I don't normally derail someone's thread but this time I had to...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jasonparadis (Jun 20, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yeah, I don't normally derail someone's thread but this time I had to...


Those paddles did come out pretty damn nice... I'll let it go, after just one thing.....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 21, 2021)

Superb!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 21, 2021)

Jasonparadis said:


> This is my first paddle, thrilled at how it came out. Mahalo @donratcliff for the teaching!
> 
> Paddle and handle are Koa, Pheasant wood tip.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous for your first paddle! You have a great coach! Can’t wait to see future paddles with that magical Hawaiian wood! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 21, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> You have a great coach!


Oh lord! If you look on the satellite view of Hawaii after Don reads this, it will look like another island has popped up from his head swelling so big!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 21, 2021)

Awesome paddle,you did an awesome job,first or not,just awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jun 21, 2021)

Jasonparadis said:


> Huh, Don strangely didn't mention that quarter sawn was saved for musical instruments.... Lucky for me!


You can always make this paddle sing! I bet you can put a pickup on the paddle face, bridge/tuner combo, tone blender, volume knob, output jack, get a kolohala fretboard (fret less) on the handle shaft and reverse engineer the tuning like a headless guitar! A first Hawaiian paddle I would see that will rock songs outside of “Tiny Bubbles”! I think @Mike Hill would like this idea. Yes, I have a habit of imaginary turning any object that represents a guitar. But remember if it sells well, you have to give me a little credit in the form of royalty rights- and no I won’t take Mauna Loa Macadamia nuts!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Barb (Jun 21, 2021)

I bow down to both of you. Superb job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jasonparadis (Jun 21, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> You can always make this paddle sing! I bet you can put a pickup on the paddle face, bridge/tuner combo, tone blender, volume knob, output jack, get a kolohala fretboard (fret less) on the handle shaft and reverse engineer the tuning like a headless guitar! A first Hawaiian paddle I would see that will rock songs outside of “Tiny Bubbles”! I think @Mike Hill would like this idea. Yes, I have a habit of imaginary turning any object that represents a guitar. But remember if it sells well, you have to give me a little credit in the form of royalty rights- and no I won’t take Mauna Loa Macadamia nuts!


I like the idea! Kona coffee instead of mac nuts?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 21, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Oh lord! If you look on the satellite view of Hawaii after Don reads this, it will look like another island has popped up from his head swelling so big!


@Lou Currier we might need a map here cause I don't believe this tomfoolery

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 21, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> You can always make this paddle sing! I bet you can put a pickup on the paddle face, bridge/tuner combo, tone blender, volume knob, output jack, get a kolohala fretboard (fret less) on the handle shaft and reverse engineer the tuning like a headless guitar! A first Hawaiian paddle I would see that will rock songs outside of “Tiny Bubbles”! I think @Mike Hill would like this idea. Yes, I have a habit of imaginary turning any object that represents a guitar. But remember if it sells well, you have to give me a little credit in the form of royalty rights- and no I won’t take Mauna Loa Macadamia nuts!


But they ate chocolate covered

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

